# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Qualcomm 2.0 (Qhot) Edition ASUS|LENOVO|ZTE|ALCATEL|COOLPAD|more..

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Repair Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm Module V2.0 (25th April 2018)          *  *     * * *      *:What News Inside :
Added AUTO LOADER*  *# MSM8936* *# MSM8976* *# MSM8937* *# MSM8909* *# MSM8929* *# MSM8992* *# MSM8610* *# MSM8916* *# MSM8917* *# MSM8940* *# MSM8952* *# MSM8953* *# MSM8994* *# MSM8996* *# MSM8x10* *# MSM8x26* *# MSM8998* *# MSM8226 * *# Read Pattern Lock For Qualcomm Devices* *# Supports Read Pattern in Edl Mode 
Write RawFirmware* *# Edl Mode (2 Methods)* *# Fastboot Mode * *# List Partitions* *# Read Firmware* *# Manually Dump Any Partition* *# Manually Dump Full Firmware* *# Auto Make Raw xml  
Format* *# List / Wipe Any Single Partition* *# Wipe Full Rom* *# Manual Format* *# Factory Reset  Remove Account Lock* *# Universal Qualcomm Method* *# Xiaomi Method  Custom Flasher* *# Flash Any Custom Image without Full Flash* *# Flash Any Partition without Full Flash   Read Information * *# Normal Mode* *# Fastboot Mode* *# Diag Mode* *# Download/Edl Mode  Network Unlock * *# Read Codes* *# Direct Unlock* *# Old Security Method* *# New Security Method * *# Support Most Models  EFS Tool * *# Read Efs* *# Write Efs* *# Reset Efs   QCN Tool * *# Read Qcn* *# Write Qcn* *# Factory Format  Misc Features* *# Enable Diag * *# Remove Account Locks
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
- Edl Mode
- Diag Mode  Factory Reset* *# Normal Mode* *# Fastboot Mode  Bootloader Lock* *# Bootloader Unlock* *# Beta Imei Repair in Edl Mode* *# Script Generation* *# Reboot edl Mode   Repair* *# Write Imei 1 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Write Imei 2 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Write Meid (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Write Esn (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Write Spc (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)* *# Imei Repair for Oppo Qualcomm Devices* *# Imei Repair for OnePLus Qualcomm Devices * *# 5 Different Methods * *# Nv Method* *# Efs Method* *# New Security Method* *# Oppo Method * *# OnePlus Method  Demo Unlock Tool* *# Vivo V5 Plus* *# Vivo V7 Plus* *# Vivo Y21L* *# Vivo Y53* *# Vivo Y55* *# Vivo Y55L* *# Vivo Y55S* *# Vivo Y66 * *# Generic  Demo Unlock * *# 2 Different Methods  * ** *[+] Network Unlock in edl Mode (Limited Models)* *[+] Read/Write Qcn in Diag Mode* *[+] Read/Write/Reset Efs* *[+] Factory Reset in Edl Mode* *[+] Read Pattern in Edl Mode* *[+] Read/Write/Reset Efs in Edl Mode* *[+] Remove Frp in Edl Mode* *[+] Imei Repair 3 methods in Diag Mode* *[+] Read/Custom Read Firmware* *[+] Write/Custom Write Firmware* *[+] Read/Write/Reset Efs  ZTE* * 

```

 ZTE A0620, ZTE A1P, ZTE A880, ZTE Avea Intouch 4,
ZTE Avid PLUS Z828, ZTE Avid Trio Z833, ZTE Axon (Method 1), ZTE Axon_(Method 2), ZTE Axon A1,
ZTE Axon A1R, ZTE Axon M Z999, ZTE Axon Max C2016, ZTE Axon Mini B2016, ZTE Axon 7, ZTE Axon 7 A2017U,
ZTE Axon 7 Max C2017, ZTE Axon 7 Mini, ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017G (Method 1), ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017G (Method 2),
ZTE Axon 7S A2018, ZTE Axon Elite A1 (Method 1), ZTE Axon Elite A1 (Method 2), ZTE Axon Tianji Mini B2015 (Method 1),
ZTE Axon Tianji Mini B2015 (Method 2), ZTE Axon Pro A1P (Method 1), ZTE Axon Pro A1P (Method 2), ZTE Blade A310,
ZTE Blade A320, ZTE Blade A460, ZTE Blade A470, ZTE Blade A506, ZTE Blade A512, ZTE Blade A521, ZTE Blade A711,
ZTE Blade D T610, ZTE Blade Force N9517, ZTE Blade Max 3 Z986U, ZTE Blade S6, ZTE Blade S6 Plus, ZTE Blade S7 T920,
ZTE Blade Spark Z971, ZTE Blade Vantage Z839, ZTE Blade V5 V9180, ZTE Blade V770, ZTE Blade V8, ZTE Blade V8 Mini,
ZTE Blade V8 Pro Z978, ZTE Blade V8C V0840, ZTE Blade X Z965, ZTE Blade X MAX Z983, ZTE Blade X Z93, ZTE Blade X9,
ZTE Blade Z MAX Z982, ZTE ConeXis X1, ZTE Fanfare 2 Z815, ZTE Grand X MAX 2 Z988, ZTE Grand X Max+ Z987, ZTE Grand X View 2 K81,
ZTE Grand X2 Z850, ZTE Grand X3 Z959, ZTE Grand X4 LTE Z957, ZTE Grand X View 2 K81, ZTE Grand X4 Z956, ZTE Jasper Z718TL,
ZTE Libero 2 602ZT, ZTE Trek 2 K88, ZTE Maven Z812, ZTE Maven 2 Z831, ZTE Maven 3 Z835, ZTE MAX XL N9560,
ZTE Mighty 3C N928Dt, ZTE Mono MO-01, ZTE Nubia Z7 Mini, ZTE Nubia Z9 Max NX512J, ZTE Overture 3 Z851M,
ZTE Prestige N9132, ZTE Prestige 2 N9136, ZTE Sonata 3 Z832, ZTE Speed N9130, ZTE Tempo N9131, ZTE Tempo X N9137,
ZTE Turkcell T40, ZTE Turkcell T50, ZTE Turkcell T60, ZTE Turkcell T70, ZTE Turkcell T80, ZTE V5S N918St,
ZTE Warp N9518, ZTE Warp 7  N9519, ZTE Z MAX PRO Z981, ZTE ZMax  Z970, ZTE Zmax 2 Z955A, ZTE ZMax 2 Z955L,
ZTE Zmax 2 Z958, ZTE Zpad K90u, Vodafone Smart E8 (VFD 510), Vodafone Smart E8 (VFD 511), Vodafone Smart style 7 (VFD600),
Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 (VFD995N), Vodafone Smart V8 (VFD 710)
```

 ALCATEL 

```

 Alcatel OT-4060W, Alcatel OT-4060A, Alcatel OT-4060O, Alcatel OT-5044R, Alcatel OT-5054, 
Alcatel OT-5055W, Alcatel OT-5056N, Alcatel OT-5065A, Alcatel OT-5151D, Alcatel OT-6055U, 
Alcatel OT-6055A, Alcatel OT-6055, Alcatel OT-9015W, Alcatel OT-5046G, Alcatel Pixi 4, 
Alcatel Idol 3, Alcatel OT-4044L (Go FLIP LTE), Alcatel OT-4044M (Go FLIP LTE Can), 
Alcatel OT-4044N (Go FLIP LTE TMO), Alcatel OT-4044O (Go FLIP LTE ATT), Alcatel OT-4044T (Go FLIP LTE SPR), 
Alcatel OT-4044V (Go FLIP LTE CAN), Alcatel OT-4044W (Go FLIP LTE TMO), Alcatel OT-4060A (Ideal Lte), 
Alcatel OT-4060S (PIXI 4-4.5 LTE Lte), Alcatel OT-4060D (STREAK Ideal Lte Can), Alcatel OT-4060W (PIXI 4-4.5 LTE TMO), 
Alcatel OT-5042A, Alcatel OT-5042D, Alcatel OT-5042G, Alcatel OT-5042W, Alcatel OT-5042X, Alcatel OT-5044G, 
Alcatel OT-5044R, Alcatel OT-5044G, Alcatel OT-5046G-AM, Alcatel OT-5046G-OM, Alcatel OT-5050A, Alcatel OT-5050S, 
Alcatel OT-5050S, Alcatel OT-5050Y, Alcatel OT-5050X, Alcatel OT-5051A, Alcatel OT-5051D, Alcatel OT-5051J, 
Alcatel OT-5051M, Alcatel OT-5051X, Alcatel OT-5051T, Alcatel OT-5054A, Alcatel OT-5054D, Alcatel OT-5054N, 
Alcatel OT-5054O, Alcatel OT-5054S, Alcatel OT-5054T, Alcatel OT-5054W, Alcatel OT-5054X, Alcatel OT-5055S, 
Alcatel OT-5055W, Alcatel OT-5056A, Alcatel OT-5056D, Alcatel OT-5056E, Alcatel OT-5056J, Alcatel OT-5056M, 
Alcatel OT-5056N, Alcatel OT-5056O, Alcatel OT-5056T, Alcatel OT-5056U, Alcatel OT-5056W, Alcatel OT-5056V, 
Alcatel OT-5056X, Alcatel OT-5057M, Alcatel OT-5065A, Alcatel OT-5065D, Alcatel OT-5065J, Alcatel OT-5065N, 
Alcatel OT-5065T, Alcatel OT-5065W, Alcatel OT-5065X, Alcatel OT-5098O, Alcatel OT-5098Q, Alcatel OT-5098S, 
Alcatel OT-6014D, Alcatel OT-6014X, Alcatel OT-6016A, Alcatel OT-6016D, Alcatel OT-6016E, Alcatel OT-6016X, 
Alcatel OT-6039A, Alcatel OT-6039H, Alcatel OT-6039J, Alcatel OT-6039K, Alcatel OT-6039S, Alcatel OT-6039Y, 
Alcatel OT-6044D, Alcatel OT-6044J, Alcatel OT-6044T, Alcatel OT-6045B, Alcatel OT-6045D, Alcatel OT-6045F, 
Alcatel OT-6045G, Alcatel OT-6045L, Alcatel OT-6045K, Alcatel OT-6045O, Alcatel OT-6045S, Alcatel OT-6045X, 
Alcatel OT-6045Y, Alcatel OT-6055A, Alcatel OT-6055B, Alcatel OT-6055H, Alcatel OT-6055L, Alcatel OT-6055K, 
Alcatel OT-6055O, Alcatel OT-6055P, Alcatel OT-6055U, Alcatel OT-6055Y, Alcatel OT-6070D, Alcatel OT-6070H, 
Alcatel OT-6070J, Alcatel OT-6070K, Alcatel OT-6070O, Alcatel OT-6070T, Alcatel OT-6070Y, Alcatel OT-7043A, 
Alcatel OT-7043E, Alcatel OT-7043K, Alcatel OT-7043Y, Alcatel OT-7044A, Alcatel OT-7044X, Alcatel OT-7044Y, 
Alcatel OT-7048A, Alcatel OT-7048S, Alcatel OT-7048W, Alcatel OT-7048X, Alcatel OT-7053D, Alcatel OT-7053E, 
Alcatel OT-7053J, Alcatel OT-9001A, Alcatel OT-9001D, Alcatel OT-9001L, Alcatel OT-9001X, Alcatel OT-9006W, 
Alcatel OT-9007A, Alcatel OT-9007T, Alcatel OT-9007A, Alcatel OT-9007X, Alcatel OT-9015B, Alcatel OT-9015J, 
Alcatel OT-9015Q, Alcatel OT-9015W, Alcatel OT-9022A, Alcatel OT-9022S, Alcatel OT-9022A, Alcatel OT-9030G, 
Alcatel OT-9030Q, Alcatel OT-9030Y, Alcatel Vf-985N
```

ASUS 

```

 Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KL (Z00LD) Method 1, Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE550KL (Z00LD), 
Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE551KL (Z00TD), Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE600KL (Z00MD), Asus ZenFone 2 Laser ZE601KL (Z011D), 
Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DA), Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DB), Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DC), 
Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012DE), Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL (Z012S), Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe 5.5 ZS550KL (Z01FD) Method 1, 
Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe 5.5 ZS550KL (Z01FD) Method 2, Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe ZS570KL (Z016D), Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BDB) Method 1, 
Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BDB) Method 2, Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BD), Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BDA), 
Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BDC), Asus ZenFone 3 Laser ZC551KL (Z01BS), Asus Zenfone 3 Max ZC553KL (Z012D), 
Asus ZenFone 3 Ultra ZU680KL (A001), Asus ZenFone 3 ZE520KL(Z017DB) Method 1, Asus ZenFone 3 ZE520KL(Z017DB) Method 2, 
Asus Zenfone 3 ZE552KL (Z012D) Method 1, Asus Zenfone 3 ZE552KL (Z012D) Method 2, Asus Zenfone 3 ZX550KL (Z018), 
Asus ZenFone 4 Max ZC520KL (X00HD) Method 1, Asus ZenFone 4 Max ZC520KL (X00HD) Method 2, Asus Zenfone 4 Max ZC554KL (X00ID) Method 1, 
Asus Zenfone 4 Max ZC554KL (X00ID) Method 2, Asus Zenfone 4 Pro ZS551KL (Z01GD), Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie Pro (ZD552K) Method 1, 
Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie Pro (ZD552K) Method 2, Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie (ZB553KL), Asus ZenFone 4 Selfie ZD553KL (X00LD), 
Asus ZenFone 4 Selfie Lite (ZB520KL), Asus Zenfone 4 ZE554KL (Z01KD) Method 1, Asus Zenfone 4 ZE554KL (Z01KD) Method 2, 
Asus ZenFone 5 ZC600KL Method 1, Asus ZenFone 5 ZC600KL Method 2, Asus ZenFone 5 (ZE620KL), Asus ZenFone 5Q (ZC600KL) Method 1, 
Asus ZenFone 5Q (ZC600KL) Method 2, Asus ZenFone 5Z (ZE620K), Asus ZenFone AR (ZS571KL), Asus Zenfone Go (X003), 
Asus Zenfone Go ZB450KL (X009D), Asus Zenfone Go ZB452KG (X014D), Asus ZenFone Go ZB500KG (X00AD), Asus Zenfone Go (ZB500KL), 
Asus ZenFone Go ZB551KL (X00AD), Asus Zenfone Go ZB552KL (X007D), Asus Zenfone Live ZB501KL (A007), Asus Zenfone Max ZC550KL (Z010D), 
Asus ZenFone Max ZC550KL (Z010DA), Asus Zenfone Max (M1 ZB555KL) Method 1, Asus Zenfone Max (M1 ZB555KL) Method 2, 
Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL (Z00UD), Asus Zenfone Selfie (ZD550KL), Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL (Z00UDA), 
Asus ZenFone Selfie ZD551KL (Z00UDB), Asus Zenfone V (V520KL) Method 1, Asus Zenfone V (V520KL) Method 2, 
Asus ZenFone Zoom S ZE553KL (Z01H) Method 1, Asus ZenFone Zoom S ZE553KL (Z01H) Method 2
```

Hisense 

```

 HISENSE A2, HISENSE C1M, HISENSE C20,
HISENSE C20S, HISENSE C20S 2, HISENSE C30, HISENSE C3100, HISENSE E71M, 
HISENSE E71T, HISENSE E75M, HISENSE E76 INFINITY ELEGANCE, HISENSE E76 2 INFINITY ELEGANCE, 
HISENSE E81, HISENSE F20AE, HISENSE F20DE, HISENSE F31M, HISENSE F31M 2, HISENSE H910, 
HISENSE I300T, HISENSE L635, HISENSE L670, HISENSE L676, HISENSE L678, HISENSE L730, 
HISENSE L730 2, HISENSE L830, HISENSE L830 2, HISENSE U800E1, HISENSE U971, HISENSE U988, HISENSE X1
```

Lenovo 

```

 Lenovo A6010, Lenovo A6010 Plus,
Lenovo K6 K53B36, Lenovo K6 K53B37, Lenovo K6 Note K53A48, Lenovo K10, 
Lenovo K10e70, Lenovo Kraft A6000, Lenovo Lemon 3 K32C36, Lenovo Phab PB1-750M, 
Lenovo Phab PB1-770, Lenovo S580, Lenovo S90-A, Lenovo S90-E, Lenovo S90-T, 
Lenovo S90-U, Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703F Method 1, Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703F Method 2, 
Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703N Method 1, Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703N Method 2, 
Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703X Method 1, Lenovo Tab3 8 Plus TB-8703X Method 2, 
Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304F, Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304L, Lenovo Tab 4 TB-X304X, 
Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704L, Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704V, 
Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus TB-X704F, Lenovo Tab4 Plus TB-8704F, 
Lenovo Tab4 Plus TB-8704X, Lenovo Vibe C A2020A40, 
Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A40, Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020A41,
Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L36, Lenovo Vibe K5 A6020L37, 
Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020L36, Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020L37, 
Lenovo Vibe K5 Plus A6020A46, Lenovo Vibe K5 Grafite A6020I36, Lenovo Vibe K6 K33A48, 
Lenovo Vibe K6 K33B36, Lenovo Vibe K6 Plus K53B36, 
Lenovo Vibe K6 Power K33A42, Lenovo Vibe P1 P1A42, 
Lenovo Vibe P1 P1C58, Lenovo Vibe P1 P1C72, 
Lenovo Vibe Shot Z90A40, Lenovo Vibe X3 Method 1, 
Lenovo Vibe X3 Method 2, Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703F, 
Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703L, Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 YT-X703X, 
Lenovo Z2, Lenovo Z2T, Lenovo Z2 Pro, Lenovo ZUK Z1, 
Lenovo ZUK Z2 Method 1, Lenovo ZUK Z2 Method 2, 
Lenovo ZUK Z2 PLUS Z2132 Method 1, Lenovo ZUK Z2 PLUS Z2132 Method 2
```

Coolpad  

```
 
 Coolpad 3622A, Coolpad 3622A Method 2, 
Coolpad 3632A, Coolpad 5236S, Coolpad 5263CS, Coolpad 5316, Coolpad 5360, 
Coolpad 7105, Coolpad C3635A, Coolpad Catalyst 3622A, Coolpad Changer Cool S1 Method 1, 
Coolpad Changer Cool S1 Method 2, Coolpad Cool 1 C1-S00, Coolpad Cool C1 C103, 
Coolpad Cool Play 6, Coolpad F1 8297, Coolpad Fancy E561, Coolpad Max A8, 
Coolpad N1 5370-I00, Coolpad Note 3s Y91-100, Coolpad Note 5 3600i, 
Coolpad Shine R106, Coolpad Torino R108, Coolpad Y60-C1, Coolpad Y91-U00
```

Oppo 

```

 Oppo 1105, Oppo 1107,
Oppo 1206, Oppo 3001, Oppo 3007, Oppo A31C, Oppo A31T,
Oppo A33F, Oppo A37, Oppo A37F, Oppo F1, Oppo F1 Plus_R9,
Oppo N5110, Oppo N5116, Oppo N5117, Oppo N5206, Oppo N5207,
Oppo N5209, Oppo R2010, Oppo R2017, Oppo R6007, Oppo R7005,
Oppo R7007, Oppo R7F, Oppo R7G, Oppo R7K, Oppo R7 PlusF,
Oppo R7 PlusM, Oppo R7S, Oppo R8000, Oppo R8001, Oppo R8007,
Oppo R8106, Oppo R8107, Oppo R8201, Oppo R830S, Oppo R9M, Oppo R9 PlusTM,
Oppo X9000, Oppo X9007, Oppo X9070, Oppo X9077, Oppo X9079
```

Xiaomi  

```
 
 Xiaomi 3W, Xiaomi 4W Cancro,
Xiaomi 4A Rolex, Xiaomi 4c Libra, Xiaomi 4i Ferrari, Xiaomi 4S Aqua,
Xiaomi 5S Capricorn, Xiaomi 5S Plus Natrium, Xiaomi 5 Gemini,
Xiaomi Max 32GB Hydrogen, Xiaomi Max 64 128GB Helium, Xiaomi Note LTE Virgo Lite,
Xiaomi Note Pro Leo, Xiaomi Note Virgo, Xiaomi Redmi 1 HM 1TD HM1W,
Xiaomi Redmi 2A MI HM 2A lte26007, Xiaomi Redmi 2A WT88047, Xiaomi Redmi 2 CN WT86047,
Xiaomi Redmi 2 Prime WT88047 Pro, Xiaomi Redmi 3S 3X Land, Xiaomi Redmi 3 IDO,
Xiaomi Redmi 4x Santoni, Xiaomi Redmi 4 *****, Xiaomi Redmi 4 Prime,
Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro Kenzo, Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Special Edition Kate,
Xiaomi Redmi Note 4, Xiaomi Redmi Note 5A UGG Lite, Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 UGG,
Xiaomi Redmi Note Prime 4G, Xiaomi 5X, Xiaomi 6, Xiaomi A1, Xiaomi Y1,
Xiaomi Y1 Lite
```

* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    **  **  **       
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة حبيبي_

----------


## asaad wahsh

_متابعه ممتازه يابرنس
ولمسه فنانه_

----------

